# Grizzly G0656P 8" Jointer - Great "User" Machine with Minor Flaws



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats, I bought the same one at christmas… Fot the most part I have been happy with it.

*What I couldn't get to square up is the fence to the table. I settled for getting it as square as possible fore and aft of the cutter head.*

I had the same problem only on the out feed table though. They sent me another fence and it was worse. I'm buying some shim stock to shim the front section of the dovetail on the outfeed side of the table to fix it. I brought a really expensive straight edge home from work, so I know the tables are dialed in. All the slop is out of the fence attachment bolts as well. It is barley out when I use my machinist squares. But it drives me crazy! 
Good luck….


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

hey fellas, I have have the same machine….and my only beef is the fence staying at 90 degrees. To me, the fence is over-designed because I don't want it to do anything BUT 90 degrees. I've just found there are better/quicker ways to get a bevel or rabbet.

Anyway, my solution has been to get some external toothed washers and crank them down on all the nuts that have pivot points on the fence. I just got it at 90, and cinched all of those movable parts down, then cranked the fence lock down even tighter with pipe. Hope it helps.

Other than the fence, I really like the machine for the price, Red


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

I HAVE THE 490 AND LOVE IT I THINK IM GOIN TO FIX MY FENCE TO BE MORE AT 90 IN A PERMANENT WAY ALSO' GOOD IDEA KNOT HEAD, WISH THE PULLEY ON THE MOTOR HAD A HEAVIER CAST TYPE PULLY WITH MORE OR BIGGER SET SCREWS MAYBE AN EXTRA FLAT TO KEEP IT FROM MOVING DONT STOP AND RESTART IT QUICK CAUSE IT WILL SURE COMELOOSE AFRAID TO TIGHTHEND THE SCREWS TO MUCH MIGHT STRIP THEM OUT BUT IF I DO JUST DRILL THEM OUT AND PUT SOME BIGGER SETS IN


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Great review, very informative and objective. Nice to see someone understand despite the money paid it will have some hicccups. I would love to have a 8" planer but until they come up with one that folds down into the size of my 4" tabletop planer I am stuck with what I have, or I win the lottery and can just build that dream 48'x100' shop. (laughing)


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats on you new toys.. It's always fun when a new tool arrives in the shop. To bad about the fence.
Thanks for posting.

Take Care, Michael Frey
Portland, OR


----------



## clafollett (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys! Yeah, I'm a little bummed about the fence but may give KnotHead's trick a try.

I'm definitely going to get that belt replaced soon. The vibration isn't terrible but once you start doing longer boards, for some reason, the outfeed side vibrates quite a bit.

I need to fine tune this setup a bit more. I'm not sure if a more expensive jointer or better brand would be any different but I still don't feel spending the extra money would negate the fine tuning I've done.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

On every jointer I've ever used, including my DJ-20, and several larger machines, the 90 stop changes slightly with temperature. Whenever I've doing a cut that counts. I take the Starrett square from my pocket and set the fence.

BTW… What's a "user" machine? Do people collect jointers?


----------



## clafollett (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Cessna,

Yeah, I'm pretty picky about squaring up machines. I check the fence and each piece. Its critical to start square to end square. If I'm doing batches, I normally check the first few pieces and then every several pieces after that to make sure they are all squared up.

As for what's a "user" machine. I don't personally collect jointers but its not to say there aren't some out there that do! 

I meant it more in the context that its not a shiny, new, top-of-the-line <name> machine with a pristine finish but a machine I'm going to use and not cry if it gets a ding or a scratch and may not have name recognition but does the dirty work just the same. It wasn't perfect when I got it and it will probably be less perfect when I'm done with it.


----------

